# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Urgent : recherche famille d'accueil pour un chaton de 4mois sur Paris

## Clarajoly

Bonjour,
Je recherche actuellement une famille pour mon chat, Wei, âgé de 4 mois. Il est propre, câlin et joueur. Il a été vaccine une première fois et dois faire ses rappels dans 3 semaines. On donnera également toutes ses affaires, gamelles, litière, arbre à chat et sac de voyage. Nous devons nous en séparer car mon copain est allergique.
Si vous êtes intéressé, merci de me contacter.

----------


## bouletosse

Une petite photo pour aider au lacement  :Smile: 

Merci

Avez vous fait appel à des asso de votre secteur?

----------


## Clarajoly

Nous avons contacté différentes associations mais elles sont complètes ou injoignables.

----------


## bouletosse

::

----------


## Clarajoly

Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## camomille

Est-ce que vous paierez sa stérilisation (qui doit se faire à 5 ou 6 mois)?

----------


## Sydolice

Quel magnifique petit bonhomme ! Est-il habitué aux chiens ?

----------


## bouletosse

Des news?  ::

----------


## aurore27

> Bonjour,
> Je recherche actuellement une famille pour mon chat, Wei, âgé de 4 mois. Il est propre, câlin et joueur. Il a été vaccine une première fois et dois faire ses rappels dans 3 semaines. On donnera également toutes ses affaires, gamelles, litière, arbre à chat et sac de voyage. Nous devons nous en séparer car mon copain est allergique.
> Si vous êtes intéressé, merci de me contacter.


Votre copain a-t-il tenté la désensibilisation ?

----------


## Sydolice

Plus de nouvelles !!!!

----------

